# Green mirror lenses vs. Blue mirror lenses?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

What have you guys found out about the green mirror lenses that makes them the choice over blue mirror lenses? I fish in our bay and on the beach and they seem to work just fine for the glare and water I fish in. I years ago tried out a pair of green mirror ones and they didn't seem to spot fish such as Mullet very well and I have found that the blue mirror lense lets me see good in the surf. I never did try the green mirror lense while surf fishing. What are your opinions and reasons if you can share that with me.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is what I have found, green works better inshore and blue offshore.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

its not so much the mirror as its the base color...green mirror=amber, blue mirror=gray. amber color lenses work better inshore, gray works better offshore


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

amber will let more light in, grey blocks more light...


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

I use green amber, and do most of my fishing in shore, they work great!!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (5/18/2009)*its not so much the mirror as its the base color...green mirror=amber, blue mirror=gray. amber color lenses work better inshore, gray works better offshore


Bingo:

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>Here' the difference: 

Green Mirror 580's and 400's both havecopper lenses as base glass color, and allow 10% light transmission.

Copper 580's and 400's both havecopper lenses as base glass color, and allow 12% light transmission.

SilverMirror 580's and 400's both have copper lenses as base glass color, and allow 12% light transmission.

BlueMirror 580's and 400's both haveGRAY lenses as base glass color, and allow 10% light transmission.

I've had the Blue Mirror 400's for years and loved them - until I put on a pair of Silver 580's. Now that's what I wear and I won't ever go back to Gray. The color differential is exceptional with the copper lens compared to the grays. Also, there is a BIG difference in glare correction when comparing the 580's to the 400's. My wife has Blue 400's and now that she's been able to compare my silvers to hers in the same conditions, she's going to trade up as well.

I like the Silver over the Greens due to the aesthetics of being less "color" and the light transmission is slightly better, yeilding an ever-so-slightly brighter view on darker/overcast days.


----------

